# Best gifts ideas to bring home?



## INFAMOUS

I will be traveling back to the US for XMAS/NewYears and wondering what were the best gifts you brought back for family and friends that represent Dubai but not in the cheap "refrigerator magnet" way! LOL

Cheers


----------



## 5herry

Hey Infamous.....when I went home in the summer I took alot of perfume oils from here. Reasonably priced, smelled great and went down a treat with everyone.


----------



## clean slate

Gold. The Ladies would definitely appreciate it.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

A bottle of duty free usually goes down well


----------



## BedouGirl

Pay a visit to Karama - fake watches, handbags and pashminas. On a more 'sober' note, how about Bateel dates?


----------



## Jynxgirl

I got the sand from all the emirates picture for friends. They have different sizes ones and I got most everyone the little bit larger but not too large except for my brothers and sisters got big ones. Everyone I gave those things to thought those were cool and when I went back this year, they all had them put up in their little trinket cases. I got my brothers the arabic cigar thingy. I got the usual all i got was the crappy tshirt for my nephews and nieces and they loved them. Sisters got perfume. My parents, I got them the big lanterns. I had to ship those separate though and actually my omani friend got them for me and they were actually made there. The ones you get er overall is chinese crap.Oh, and the fake purses... forgot those. Everyone now sends specific requests for purses though, so keep that in mind.


----------



## INFAMOUS

Thanks all! Keep the ideas coming


----------



## Felixtoo2

There are two things that I`ve taken back that have gone down really well, both at different ends of the spectrum. Girls really loved the gold or white gold necklaces with there names written in Arabic and guys being guys loved the cheapo Mosque alarm clocks from Karama that use the morning prayer sound as their alarm.


----------



## pamela0810

What are their ages? You can find a lot of good quality stuff in Al Jaber (gifts and souvenir shop in Dubai Mall and Mall of the Emirates) - cheap souvenirs as well as some nice intricate pieces that cost a bomb. They haven't disappointed me so far!


----------



## zin

A pink camel. You can be sure they don't have one.


----------



## ccr

Desert diamonds!

They look good, won't break the bank and you could weave a good story as well.

The only issue is finding a local source for Dubai. We used to live in AD and had a source, but that was 4 years ago.


----------



## BedouGirl

Felixtoo2 said:


> There are two things that I`ve taken back that have gone down really well, both at different ends of the spectrum. Girls really loved the gold or white gold necklaces with there names written in Arabic and guys being guys loved the cheapo Mosque alarm clocks from Karama that use the morning prayer sound as their alarm.


Good call on both counts! For the necklaces, you can even get styalised designs now (i.e., teardrop like the Burj Al Arab logo) which are stunning and very trendy if hung on the black rubber 'chain'.


----------



## clean slate

Water pipe would have dual use as both an artifact from the ME as well as an actual instrument for those who may want to venture into the twilight zone...


----------



## varsha2010

Hi friend..
Its a good idea to give gift.It should be something special.You can take branded handbags mostly women like branded handbags,watches and jwellary.


----------



## pamela0810

Yes! Nothing says "GCC Return" like being branded in designer wear head to toe!


----------



## INFAMOUS

pamela0810 said:


> Yes! Nothing says "GCC Return" like being branded in designer wear head to toe!


I am a high roller Pam, was like that before I came


----------



## pamela0810

Ooh I like!  
So it's gelled hair, Aviator sunglasses, Louis Vuitton shirt / scarf, Canali suits and Emporio Armani underwear for you?


----------



## INFAMOUS

pamela0810 said:


> Ooh I like!
> So it's gelled hair, Aviator sunglasses, Louis Vuitton shirt / scarf, Canali suits and Emporio Armani underwear for you?


Bahaha! hell to the no... I wear dress clothes for work but as soon as I am done it's a ball cap, some sort of skate/surf shirt, 7 jeans and some DCs or flip flops. Mind you do like matching my shoes to my hat, but I am totally not into the Enrique look


----------



## pamela0810

Oh no LV for the GF back home then   I'm guessing Felix, CCR and Clean Slate had some great suggestions!


----------



## Elphaba

Forget buying over-priced Dubai specific gifts in shops in the Malls - go direct to their supplier, the Antiques Museum in Al Quoz. It's not a museum and doesn't sell antiques but you'll find all your UAE bits and pieces (magnets, t-shirts, mosque clocks, statues, ornaments, coffee pots, plates, pashminas, other fabric items & also lots of decent stuff) at much cheaper prices. 

I am surprised no-one has mentioned Arabic coffee or camel milk chocolate.


----------



## pamela0810

Elphaba!!


----------



## Elphaba

*waves*


----------



## BedouGirl

Elphaba said:


> Forget buying over-priced Dubai specific gifts in shops in the Malls - go direct to their supplier, the Antiques Museum in Al Quoz. It's not a museum and doesn't sell antiques but you'll find all your UAE bits and pieces (magnets, t-shirts, mosque clocks, statues, ornaments, coffee pots, plates, pashminas, other fabric items & also lots of decent stuff) at much cheaper prices.
> 
> I am surprised no-one has mentioned Arabic coffee or camel milk chocolate.


Or as we lovingly like to call it 'The House of Tat'. It's brilliant there, a real life Aladdin's Cave .


----------



## clean slate

Elphaba said:


> Forget buying over-priced Dubai specific gifts in shops in the Malls - go direct to their supplier, the Antiques Museum in Al Quoz. It's not a museum and doesn't sell antiques but you'll find all your UAE bits and pieces (magnets, t-shirts, mosque clocks, statues, ornaments, coffee pots, plates, pashminas, other fabric items & also lots of decent stuff) at much cheaper prices.
> 
> I am surprised no-one has mentioned Arabic coffee or camel milk chocolate.


Great advice. Is that the place in Quoz 3 close to ABB? I'll check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Jinx

I love trinket boxes myself, and the arabian designed boxes you can find in most gift shops are perfect for women of any age, or children. I brought some back to my sister-in-law and my niece.


----------



## Izzy77

ccr said:


> Desert diamonds!
> 
> They look good, won't break the bank and you could weave a good story as well.
> 
> The only issue is finding a local source for Dubai. We used to live in AD and had a source, but that was 4 years ago.


Try Cara at the Diamond Souk, they do them!


----------



## INFAMOUS

Felixtoo2 said:


> Girls really loved the gold or white gold necklaces with there names written in Arabic



Ok where is the best place to find these? I have finished the rest of my shopping otherwise


----------



## BedouGirl

Most jewelry shops do them but you have to order them - Damas, for example. If you live near the Gold and Diamond Park, that would be a good place to go. They now do really nice ones that are styalised (not sure of spelling) - the name could be in a round or teardrop shaped pendant. Just remember short names don't look much.


----------



## Red_Nosed

Last christmas Husband picked "different"/"strange" canned/bottled foods from supermarket - balls of goat cheese in olive oil infused with thyme, squid in chilli, date cookies, baklava, etc.. family members were adventurous enough to try. Pick what's "weird" for you. We actually bought the camel milk chocolates as giveaway for our wedding.


----------



## ReggieDXB007

Red_Nosed said:


> Last christmas Husband picked "different"/"strange" canned/bottled foods from supermarket - balls of goat cheese in olive oil infused with thyme, squid in chilli, date cookies, baklava, etc.. family members were adventurous enough to try. Pick what's "weird" for you. We actually bought the camel milk chocolates as giveaway for our wedding.


Now I *know* I've been away too long as none of the above (with the possible exception of the squid) sounds odd to me


----------

